
Magnets and Marbles [video] - NikhilVerma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ9gs-5lRKc
======
CPLX
First reaction: How the hell are people voting lame videos onto the HN front
page? Ugh, this place it turning into Reddit.

Second reaction: OMG this is mesmerizing. Wait how much time did I just burn
watching the entire thing?

~~~
collyw
I enjoyed it (and I read Reddit as well as HN).

------
sethammons
From one of the comments, this needs to be a game / app. It has the feel of
Magic Pen or Cut the Rope. My game dev skills are non-existent, but a game
with these physics, blocks, magnets and marbles, etc, would be a fun
playground. Create these kenetic sculptures and share, or modify them to pass
a level.

~~~
benjoffe
There are games of this sort, the earliest I'm aware of is this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Incredible_Machine_%28seri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Incredible_Machine_%28series%29)

~~~
nexxer
TIM is indeed incredible, I remember spending many hours on the PC playing it.

The proposed The Incredible Magnet should be mobile, a dumbed down subset for
casual puzzle solving. Move the magnetic sphere from X to Y using magnets,
pulleys, and rubber bands!

------
sethrin
To my mind, this qualifies as 'kinetic sculpture'.

------
sago
I find myself wanting to sing "pitagora suichi' at the end of every screen.

------
etrautmann
This is insanely creative - very worth watching.

------
ultrablue
Genius!

------
po1nter
We're /r/videos now?

~~~
aaron695
Since we are not I guess the conservation can be it's obviously fake.

Or else why do they keep cutting it?

It's just a series of small rube machines (aka luck pot shots) faked together?

The wood grains look pretty similar to me between shots.

Not to say the art of a fake movies is valueless, the masses and what they
believe are funny to watch, but not up to HN standards about truth and hacking
and engineering.

~~~
91bananas
What exactly is fake about it? It's clearly not intended to be portrayed as a
continuous system... It's just a series of cool shit man

